# ✧ ꒰ turnips selling for 585 bells ꒱ ✧



## digimon (Apr 1, 2020)

turnip selling for 585 bells!   


hello! my turnip prices rose this morning to 585 bells per turnips! 
please look at my "looking for list" if you'd like to come sell some turnips!



notes:​
   i'll be opening my gates for a group of 4 each time
   i'll dm the dodo code when it's your turn
   please reply with your igm and island name
✧ (feel free to dm on discord digimon#7768 )​
looking for:              

      garden wagon diy or item
      tiny library diy or item
      hybrids (pink / blue / purple)
      tips (igb or tbt)
      cute items​ 
​

proof: 


Spoiler: ☆










 queue:


Spoiler: ☆



group one: 
Praesilith
JonnyJinx
Jared:3 
strawberrymilky

group two:
silveraquila
Melchizerekt
eremurus 
SarishaACNL 

group three:
PharaohEdge
racatl 
Pendant13
Usuals

group four:
drkztan
mwgiii 
AutomationAir 
kikoola
XOXO 

group five:
Laketoya
Keion
ryan88
Berrymia
ok.sean

group six:
Ouroboros
Glitch_Wiz
Proud African American!  
kalinn


 

​


----------



## Praesilith (Apr 1, 2020)

Hey!! I have like.. two pink cosmos and some of the cute flooring/wallpaper?


----------



## digimon (Apr 1, 2020)

Praesilith said:


> Hey!! I have like.. two pink cosmos and some of the cute flooring/wallpaper?



hello! that works for me! i'll dm you the dodo code!


----------



## JonnyJinx (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi, would two Pink Roses work for you?


----------



## digimon (Apr 1, 2020)

JonnyJinx said:


> Hi, would two Pink Roses work for you?



works for me! i'll dm you the dodo code now as well


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 1, 2020)

Hey could I leave you a tip?

- - - Post Merge - - -

also I would like to sell turnips please!


----------



## strawberrymilky (Apr 1, 2020)

I have pink lilies, I can give you one each time I come? I will probably need to make 3 to 4 trips


----------



## FoxFeathers (Apr 1, 2020)

I got blue pansies? Can I come?


----------



## digimon (Apr 1, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Hey could I leave you a tip?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also I would like to sell turnips please!



sure thing i'll dm the code to you now



strawberrymilky said:


> I have pink lilies, I can give you one each time I come? I will probably need to make 3 to 4 trips



would it be alright if you bring two lillies each time? (i've been trying to breed them)



silveraquila said:


> I got blue pansies? Can I come?



sure thing! i added you to the 2nd group c:


----------



## Melchizerekt (Apr 1, 2020)

I don't have any of those things  but I can leave a tip if that works?


----------



## strawberrymilky (Apr 1, 2020)

digimon said:


> would it be alright if you bring two lillies each time? (i've been trying to breed them)



No problem, send me a PM with the code


----------



## FoxFeathers (Apr 1, 2020)

digimon said:


> sure thing i'll dm the code to you now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, I'll stay online and ready whenever


----------



## digimon (Apr 1, 2020)

Melchizerekt said:


> I don't have any of those things  but I can leave a tip if that works?



a tip works! i added you one the queue




strawberrymilky said:


> No problem, send me a PM with the code



pm sent!



silveraquila said:


> Awesome, I'll stay online and ready whenever



thanks! i'll be sending it shortly!


----------



## Melchizerekt (Apr 1, 2020)

digimon said:


> a tip works! i added you one the queue



Thanks! I'm online and will be ready whenever


----------



## eremurus (Apr 1, 2020)

I've got pink/blue windflowers if you need them! Could I make a couple trips for 4 (3 pink/1 blue)?


----------



## digimon (Apr 1, 2020)

Melchizerekt said:


> Thanks! I'm online and will be ready whenever



i sent you a pm! thanks for waiting!! 



eremurus said:


> I've got pink/blue windflowers if you need them! Could I make a couple trips for 4 (3 pink/1 blue)?



that works for me! i'll add you to the queue and send you a pm!


----------



## shasha (Apr 1, 2020)

Could I come as well? I can bring 2 pink lilies! Only need one trip


----------



## PharaohEdge (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm willing to send a tip, I'll be making a few trips so I'll tip you each time.


----------



## digimon (Apr 1, 2020)

SarishaACNL said:


> Could I come as well? I can bring 2 pink lilies! Only need one trip



sure thing! i'll dm you the dodo code!


----------



## PharaohEdge (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm willing to give a tip each time I come.


----------



## shasha (Apr 1, 2020)

digimon said:


> sure thing! i'll dm you the dodo code!



Thank you!


----------



## racatl (Apr 1, 2020)

Can I come? I can leave a tip and a tweed dress(it's cute!)


----------



## Pendant13 (Apr 1, 2020)

Me as well Ill tip you in both IGB and TBT!


----------



## digimon (Apr 1, 2020)

PharaohEdge said:


> I'm willing to give a tip each time I come.



sure thing! i'll add you to the queue and dm you the code in a bit



SarishaACNL said:


> Thank you!



no problem!! c:



racatl said:


> Can I come? I can leave a tip and a tweed dress(it's cute!)



sure thing! i'll add you to the queue as well



Pendant13 said:


> Me as well Ill tip you in both IGB and TBT!



awesome! works for me i'll add you to the queue!


----------



## Usuals (Apr 1, 2020)

Are you still accepting guests to come sell? If so, I have some blue hyacinths I could bring over


----------



## drkztan (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi! I have black and pink roses and a cute clock if you are interested  IGN is drkztan island name is Bellforest


----------



## digimon (Apr 1, 2020)

Usuals said:


> Are you still accepting guests to come sell? If so, I have some blue hyacinths I could bring over



yes i am! i'm just waiting for the first couple of groups to finish up and then i'll make a new code. and that works perfectly c: i love blue hyacinths



drkztan said:


> Hi! I have black and pink roses and a cute clock if you are interested  IGN is drkztan island name is Bellforest



hello! i don't need black roses or the cute clock o: if you bring 2 pink roses each trip you can come! i'll add you to the queue and dm the dodo code when i'm ready c:


----------



## drkztan (Apr 1, 2020)

Sweet! I also have a single orange rose and 2 extra purple roses


----------



## digimon (Apr 1, 2020)

drkztan said:


> Sweet! I also have a single orange rose and 2 extra purple roses



that works for me!


not sure if i missed anyone in group 2 but i'm going to start dming a new dodo code to group 3! thanks for your patience!!


----------



## mwgiii (Apr 1, 2020)

If there is still time,I would love to come. I could tip.


----------



## digimon (Apr 1, 2020)

mwgiii said:


> If there is still time,I would love to come. I could tip.



sure thing! i'll add you to the queue c:


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 1, 2020)

I'd love to come! I have pink, blue, and orange hyacinths I can bring


----------



## kikoola (Apr 1, 2020)

put me first in the queue!!!!!!!


----------



## Usuals (Apr 1, 2020)

digimon said:


> yes i am! i'm just waiting for the first couple of groups to finish up and then i'll make a new code. and that works perfectly c: i love blue hyacinths
> 
> 
> 
> hello! i don't need black roses or the cute clock o: if you bring 2 pink roses each trip you can come! i'll add you to the queue and dm the dodo code when i'm ready c:



awesome. are you DMing me the code when i’m able to come?


----------



## XOXO (Apr 1, 2020)

I can leave a tip in bells or gold nuggets if that works


----------



## digimon (Apr 1, 2020)

AutomationAir said:


> I'd love to come! I have pink, blue, and orange hyacinths I can bring



awesome! i added you to the queue! 



kikoola said:


> put me first in the queue!!!!!!!



i'll add you to group 4 but you have to bring something i'm looking for or tip!



Usuals said:


> awesome. are you DMing me the code when i’m able to come?



i think i dm'd you already but i'll check again!



XOXO said:


> I can leave a tip in bells or gold nuggets if that works



that works for me! i'll add you to the queue


----------



## Laketoya (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi,

Could I come please?

I don't have any hybrid flowers but I can give tips if that's okay? or nook miles tickets?


----------



## digimon (Apr 1, 2020)

Laketoya said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could I come please?
> 
> I don't have any hybrid flowers but I can give tips if that's okay? or nook miles tickets?



sure thing! that works for me! i added you to the queue


----------



## Keion (Apr 1, 2020)

Hey! Totally interested in coming over a little later, if you're still available later.
I have various hybrids on your list.
Should I PM you later?


----------



## ryan88 (Apr 1, 2020)

Can you add me to the queue, thanks!


----------



## digimon (Apr 1, 2020)

Keion said:


> Hey! Totally interested in coming over a little later, if you're still available later.
> I have various hybrids on your list.
> Should I PM you later?



hiya! i'll add you onto the queue! i'll be gone around 2:15pm-ish est but i'll see if i can tt to keep the price the same. you can pm me when you're ready!



ryan88 said:


> Can you add me to the queue, thanks!



sure thing! please either bring the items i'm looking for (hybrids, cute things etc) or tip 



i'll start pm dodo codes to group 4!


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 1, 2020)

Could you please add me to the Q? Thanks a lot! <3

My IGN is Miyu from Cocoloco 
I’ll being hybrids (blue & pink wind flowers)


----------



## drkztan (Apr 1, 2020)

thanks for letting me in! BTW, your galaxy/purple bear cub thing is extremely cute


----------



## ryan88 (Apr 1, 2020)

digimon said:


> hiya! i'll add you onto the queue! i'll be gone around 2:15pm-ish est but i'll see if i can tt to keep the price the same. you can pm me when you're ready!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok thanks, ill bring a tip. My ign is Ryan and my island is cakeland


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 1, 2020)

hey I can tip some igb my ign is Sean and my island is Howdy Hill


----------



## digimon (Apr 1, 2020)

Berrymia said:


> Could you please add me to the Q? Thanks a lot! <3
> 
> My IGN is Miyu from Cocoloco
> I’ll being hybrids (blue & pink wind flowers)



sure thing! i'll dm you when my code is up again! 



drkztan said:


> thanks for letting me in! BTW, your galaxy/purple bear cub thing is extremely cute



no problem! judy is such a cutie c:



ryan88 said:


> Ok thanks, ill bring a tip. My ign is Ryan and my island is cakeland



sure thing! i'll dm you the code when i'm ready



ok.sean said:


> hey I can tip some igb my ign is Sean and my island is Howdy Hill



sure thing! i'll dm the code when i'm ready c:


edit: i'll be afk so i'll stop queuing people here and hopefully come back later. i'll dm group 5 and leave my gates open!


----------



## Laketoya (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi,

Just double checking, did you send me the dodo code for group 5?


----------



## Keion (Apr 1, 2020)

Thanks sooooooo much!
I left the hybrids near your bridge!


----------



## Ouroboros (Apr 1, 2020)

If you’re still doing this today I’d love to get in line. I can bring a pink and a blue windflower.


----------



## Glitch_Wiz (Apr 1, 2020)

Is this still open? I'd like to sell my turnips, although I only have 2 pink and 2 orange roses to offer. I'd be willing to give some bells I earn or tbt as a tip on top of that if that amount of roses isn't enough. My ign is Colby, my island is Solime.


----------



## Proud African American! (Apr 1, 2020)

Hey, thank you!

chum lee

ISLAND name : Bel Air

I’m still new only selling 100 turnips but I can give you some bells or a wooden table or clay pot


----------



## kalinn (Apr 1, 2020)

May I join the queue please? I have pink cosmos, pink tulips, and orange tulips.


----------



## digimon (Apr 1, 2020)

Ouroboros said:


> If you’re still doing this today I’d love to get in line. I can bring a pink and a blue windflower.



that works for me! i'll dm you the dodo code



Glitch_Wiz said:


> Is this still open? I'd like to sell my turnips, although I only have 2 pink and 2 orange roses to offer. I'd be willing to give some bells I earn or tbt as a tip on top of that if that amount of roses isn't enough. My ign is Colby, my island is Solime.



i was afk but i'm back now. if you don't have enough flowers to bring you can just tip in igb or tbt c: i'll dm you the dodo code



Proud African American! said:


> Hey, thank you!
> 
> chum lee
> 
> ...



hello! you can just leave a tip in igb or tbt c: i'll dm you the code



kalinn said:


> May I join the queue please? I have pink cosmos, pink tulips, and orange tulips.



sure thing! i'll dm the dodo code to you once it's set up


----------



## micchan (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi! I’d like to join the queue. I can tip in igb!


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 1, 2020)

Henlo! 
You can remove me from the Q and give the spot the someone else.
Thank you so much for all this organizing, it must be crazy busy on your island today lol


----------



## Laketoya (Apr 1, 2020)

Thank you very much for earlier


----------



## digimon (Apr 1, 2020)

micchan said:


> Hi! I’d like to join the queue. I can tip in igb!



i'll add you to the queue 



Berrymia said:


> Henlo!
> You can remove me from the Q and give the spot the someone else.
> Thank you so much for all this organizing, it must be crazy busy on your island today lol



sorry if i missed you (i thought i pm'd you my bad) i can dm the code to you now


----------



## Proud African American! (Apr 1, 2020)

It’s not letting me join : (


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 1, 2020)

digimon said:


> i'll add you to the queue
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if i missed you (i thought i pm'd you my bad) i can dm the code to you now



Haha no, I didn’t get any PM. But don’t worry, I know things must be busy for you <3 I just sold on another island:3


----------



## digimon (Apr 1, 2020)

Berrymia said:


> Haha no, I didn’t get any PM. But don’t worry, I know things must be busy for you <3 I just sold on another island:3



aw i'm so sorry :c i had to leave and go afk for a bit so my bad!


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 1, 2020)

digimon said:


> aw i'm so sorry :c i had to leave and go afk for a bit so my bad!



Ah, no worries! <3


----------



## Odette (Apr 1, 2020)

Hey are you still doing this? It would help me out massively, thanks.


----------



## Nodokana (Apr 1, 2020)

If you're still doing this I would like to come over please. I can tip in tbt.


----------

